

Samsung reportedly developing 20-megapixel smartphone camera - l33tbro
http://venturebeat.com/2013/12/02/samsung-20-megapixel-smartphone-camera/

======
tempestn
Samsung should really take a page from HTC's book and put more focus into low-
light performance (both with and without flash), rather than worrying about
cramming in even more pixels. The camera in the vanilla GS4 is already more
than sufficient for any recreational user in daylight. (And non-recreational
users won't be using their smartphone camera anyway.)

------
uvTwitch
So they're developing a camera with less than half the resolution of the
already released 41mp Lumia 1020 camera?

Shouldn't they be aiming a little higher?

